# Weekly competition 2008-21



## AvGalen (May 21, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (bigcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F L' U' F2 D2 L U' B' D' L2 D B' L2 U' F2 R F' U' R2 F2 U' L F' R F2
*2. *U B2 D L2 D2 B D' R2 F D2 R' D F D' B L D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D L2 F L
*3. *D F2 D L U R2 U' R D' R' U L D R' U' L2 D F2 U R' F2 R' D2 F' R'
*4. *B R' D2 B R U F D2 F' L2 B2 L' U2 L' U' F' L2 U' L' F' U2 L2 U B' D'
*5. *B' D' B' D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R2 B' D F2 D' B2 U L2 F L' F D2 F' R D B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 D L2 U F2 U' B2 U R2 B' R D2 B L2 R D' L B2 F2 (20f) 
*2. *F2 U2 F2 D L2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 F' R' D R' D2 B' U2 R F' (21f) 
*3. *L2 D B2 R2 D2 U2 R2 U B' R B D' F R U L' B' U F2 U' (20f) 
*4. *L2 D' R2 U' F2 U' L2 U B2 U2 B2 U' L B U F' D L' D2 U R2 (21f) 
*5. *R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U2 R D' B2 U B L2 B2 L' B' U2 (20f) 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 D Uw F' Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 Rw2 Fw Rw' R' Fw Rw' Uw' U F' Uw L' D2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 F L Uw U2 B Uw U Rw' Fw' L Uw' R' Fw' F D2 Uw2 Rw2
*2. *Rw R B' Rw2 U' B2 Fw' F' D Uw2 U Rw F' R2 Fw' L2 Rw R B2 Uw' U' F L Uw' B' Fw2 F' Uw2 B' Fw F2 U2 L2 D' U2 B Fw' Rw2 F' Rw2
*3. *L2 D Uw B' Rw2 R' D Uw Rw R' Fw' R2 B' F' U' R' B2 L2 F2 D Rw' R' B2 Uw' U2 Rw' Uw F' Uw2 U' R2 U' Fw2 L' D' L F U2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *L' R Fw2 Uw2 B R2 Uw' R D L Rw2 R' F2 Uw L R F' Rw B F' R2 Uw Fw D F Uw' U' R' D' R2 D2 U' R U' B F D' Uw U2 Rw2
*5. *L F D' Uw' U B' Uw' U' Fw2 L2 B Fw2 F L' Rw2 R D2 B' Fw' F2 D' Uw U' B' F2 R D Rw' B2 F L' Rw' R2 D B Fw2 F' L Uw L2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Rw' R D Uw2 Rw2 Fw F' Rw' B2 Dw L' B2 Bw Fw2 F2 Dw Uw2 Fw' F2 D' U Bw Lw2 Rw' Bw Uw Bw' R' Fw Lw Rw R' D Dw' Rw' Bw2 Fw' D L Dw' Uw2 L' D2 L' F2 U' R' Dw' F' L Lw Rw R' D2 Dw' L' Dw U F2
*2. *B Fw D2 Rw Fw2 R' D2 Rw Dw Fw L2 Lw2 Bw2 D2 Rw R Fw2 Uw Bw F2 L Rw2 R2 B2 R2 B Rw' F' Dw' Uw U Bw Fw2 R2 Dw' U Fw2 F2 L' B2 Bw Fw' F Dw L F2 R2 B' Bw Fw' F' L2 R B' Uw' B2 L Lw2 B Bw
*3. *R2 Fw2 Dw' U F L2 B Bw Fw F Lw' B2 Rw' Uw Fw' Lw2 R2 Fw' U Bw2 U L2 Lw Fw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Rw' D' Rw F' L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 D Uw2 B Bw' Rw Dw' U R2 B2 F' Dw R' Bw2 F D2 B2 Uw2 R2 B2 R2
*4. *R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw Rw2 Bw' Dw Uw Bw2 Fw R2 Bw Rw R2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw Bw' Fw Lw2 D' U2 L2 Fw2 L' R' F L Lw2 B' Bw2 Fw Dw U' R' Dw L B L2 Rw' D B2 Bw2 Lw Rw R' Fw' U L' F2 L' Uw' Lw' Fw' D Lw Dw B'
*5. *L Fw2 Rw2 B' R' D' F Rw Dw2 Bw' Lw' Dw Rw D' Uw2 Lw Dw' B' Bw' Fw' F' U2 Rw2 D Dw' Uw' Bw D Uw' Lw Rw2 Fw2 Dw B F' Dw' Rw2 U' L2 Lw2 R U' Fw' Dw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw Fw2 Lw Fw' L Bw2 Fw F2 U2 L Rw2 U2 F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R2 F' U F2 U B2 D F' D' R2 U' L U R D2 L U L U' R2 D' F D' L'
*2. *B R' F R D L2 F2 D' L U R2 D2 L2 U' R' F' U' R2 F2 R D B' R2 D2 L
*3. *D F D2 R D F' U2 B' R' B D' L' D L U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F D2 R D L'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 U' F2 D' U' F2 U2 B' R' F D' U R' D2 F L B' D2 (20f) 
*2. *L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 D R' U2 B D' F' U2 F L U F' L (21f) 
*3. *D B2 U2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U F' U' F2 D2 B R' B' D R F' R (21f) 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 Rw2 R' F' L Rw2 R2 D Uw' U2 B Fw F Uw F U2 Fw' D Uw' U' Rw U' L D L R' B F2 L Uw2 B' Rw2 B Rw D Uw' U Fw2 L
*2. *Uw2 B2 Fw2 F2 R' B2 R' Uw2 L B' Fw Rw2 F' R' Fw D U' Rw U L Uw Fw' F2 D' Uw2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 F2 L' R Uw2 L2 Uw2 L' U' L' Fw
*3. *B' Uw2 Fw' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 B Fw L Rw' R F' Uw' L R2 Uw B2 D' Fw L B' Fw' F2 U2 B2 L F' L' D' Rw U Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Uw2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' Dw' Lw Dw2 Bw2 R' Bw2 Lw D' Uw2 U Lw2 B Fw' F' D R' Uw U L Lw' Rw2 R' Uw F Uw2 U B Uw Rw2 Dw L2 Lw' R D2 L Lw' D Lw2 R2 Uw2 L' Lw2 R2 Dw Uw L2 F2 D' B' Bw Fw2 R' U' Rw' D B Bw' Uw'
*2. *D' Dw2 Uw' B Bw Uw2 Fw2 Dw2 B Fw' Lw R2 Bw R Uw2 U2 L Lw' Rw R2 Fw R2 Fw2 Lw' Dw B L' Uw2 R Bw' L' Lw' R2 D L' D' Fw F2 Dw' Lw' Dw Fw2 L Lw R' D Rw' Fw L2 F' D R2 D2 Uw2 U2 Lw Rw' R2 D U
*3. *L Rw' Fw2 F2 D U Rw' B2 Fw' Lw B2 Bw2 R B' Dw B2 Bw' F2 Lw2 R D Uw' Rw' D' Uw' F Dw Uw R Fw' Rw' Bw' L' Rw Bw' D Dw R U2 Lw Fw2 Dw U' B' Fw2 D' Dw U2 L' Lw' Rw2 R Uw U' Lw2 B' U R D F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' B R' D' F2 U B L' F D' U (21f) 
*2. *B2 D2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U2 B2 U R B' L' D' L' D U' R F' U2 R2 (21f) 
*3. *L2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' L2 R' F L2 F L D F D' B F2 D' (20f) 
*4. *B2 D2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R' B' L F' L R' D' R' D B' R2 (21f) 
*5. *R2 B2 F2 D B2 U' L2 U2 L' D2 R D' L2 B' R2 D2 L' R2 F (19f) 
*6. *L2 U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U' B R' U R' U' B L' U R2 U (20f) 
*7. *D2 R2 U' R2 U L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 R F' D' L' U B R2 D R' U (21f) 
*8. *R2 U R2 U' B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 B2 F L R U' B2 L' B D' B R2 (21f) 
*9. *F2 L2 U' B2 L2 R2 U L2 U' F2 D R' U' B' D' L D' U' B L F' (21f) 
*10. *D2 F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U' B2 L' B' R' B' D F U F R F' R (20f) 
*11. *D2 L2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F L B R' F2 R2 D L' U F' D2 (21f) 
*12. *D L2 U R2 D L2 D' B2 F2 D2 B2 U' R' U2 R U L' B F' D' U' (21f) 
*13. *D' B2 U' L2 R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 L D' B2 L B D R D' U R (20f) 
*14. *D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 D B2 R2 F L' U2 R' F' D R2 F' D' U (21f) 
*15. *R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D' B' D2 L2 R U2 R2 D' R F' R' (21f) 
*16. *D L2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 U F' R' D B' D2 B' R D' L U' R2 (21f) 
*17. *F2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 U R2 B2 F2 R2 F U F2 R B' F' L' D' R2 (21f) 
*18. *L2 R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D2 U2 L' D U2 R F' R' F' L2 B2 U' B' U (21f) 
*19. *U' B2 U2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 U R' B D' R U2 L2 R2 B D (21f) 
*20. *F2 R2 D' F2 D2 F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D B' R F L' U' L2 D2 R F' U2 (21f) 
*21. *R2 B2 D L2 U R2 D U2 L2 U' L' F2 D B L2 F' L U R' U' R2 (21f) 
*22. *D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 L2 D' B2 U2 L' D' F R' B' L B2 F2 R2 D2 U' (21f) 
*23. *D B2 R2 U L2 R2 D' U2 B' L B' F R2 B' L R' U2 L U' R (20f) 
*24. *B2 U2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 R' D F U' R2 F2 U' L2 F L2 (21f) 
*25. *B2 U2 B2 D' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 U2 B D L B2 L2 B2 U2 B' L' F2 D2 (21f) 
*26. *F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 D' B' R D L' B2 D' B2 D2 B D F' U' (21f) 
*27. *B2 R2 B2 U B2 D U2 F2 D' L F2 U R F D' F U' L2 D B F2 (21f) 
*28. *D' L2 U B2 F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U' F' D' U B' L' F' U L' D' (21f) 
*29. *F2 L2 D' F2 D' R2 U' L2 R2 B' D2 B2 L B2 D' R' D2 B2 D2 R' (20f) 
*30. *B2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' D L B' D' B F' U2 B R' B D2 (20f) 
*31. *R2 D R2 B2 L2 U R2 D2 F2 U2 F D L2 U F L' R D F2 D' L2 (21f) 
*32. *R2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 R2 U L' B' U L R' B2 R' B D' L2 D' (21f) 
*33. *U F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 F' R' D' L' B' L2 R B' R U2 R (21f) 
*34. *D2 R2 D R2 D R2 U' L2 D F2 L U' F D B2 L2 U2 L2 U R D' (21f) 
*35. *R2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 R D' R' F R' U2 L F2 L2 U' (21f) 
*36. *D B2 D L2 U F2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U F' L2 U' R U2 F' U' R F2 (21f) 
*37. *L2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R U' L' F' R F' L' U2 B' U' (21f) 
*38. *L2 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 F2 D2 U' B' F U L' D' F' L2 D2 R' B' U' (21f) 
*39. *R2 U F2 U F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' L B R U2 R B2 U R B' F U (21f) 
*40. *L2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 L B' R' U L' F U' R' D2 R' (21f) 
*41. *D' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 L2 R2 B' L2 R B2 F L D2 B2 R2 D' U' (21f) 
*42. *U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 B2 R' F' U B D' R U L2 D' L' (21f) 
*43. *F2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' F' R2 F R' U2 F' D F2 L R F' R' (21f) 
*44. *D R2 U' F2 D2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F' L2 D B' F' R D' B' U' F' (20f) 
*45. *F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' B' D' F2 L' U B2 L' F' U' R2 B2 (21f) 
*46. *B2 L2 D U2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 D F' L2 F U' F2 U2 B U2 (21f) 
*47. *R2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D L D' F R B2 D' U B' F R' (18f) 
*48. *D B2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U R2 D B D2 F2 L B' D L F2 L R' F2 (21f) 
*49. *F2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U' R2 F L' F R' U' B D2 L R B' U' (21f) 
*50. *U2 F2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U' F' L D L' D L2 B' L R' (21f) 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 B' D B2 R F2 L' U' B' D' L2 R (21f) 
*2. *U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D U2 B L2 U' R D B' F' U R' B' U2 (20f) 
*3. *D' F2 R2 D F2 L2 D R2 U L R D' B R2 U' L2 B R' B2 R' B2 (21f) 
*4. *L2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 U F2 L2 D2 B2 L' D L B R F D2 R' F' (20f) 
*5. *F2 D' R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U B2 F2 L2 U2 L U2 R F R' B D B R (21f) 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 L2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B' U' B U' B L B U' B' F (21f) 
*2. *F2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 U' L' D2 F' L' U B2 F' R2 D (21f) 
*3. *D' B2 D2 F2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' F' R' U2 L' U2 L B2 F' R2 (21f) 
*4. *R2 D L2 F2 R2 D L2 D' R2 F L' R' B' L2 R' D' L F' R D' F2 (21f) 
*5. *B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 D' R2 D' U F' L2 F2 D' R' D' B R2 D L B' (21f) 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 B2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L D F R D B' U2 B F R (21f) 
*2. *L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 U' L2 D' R2 F' R' F2 U L B' F' D' L2 R' U' (21f) 
*3. *B2 D U F2 U B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 R U' R' B D2 U2 L' U F R2 U (21f) 
*4. *U R2 D F2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 B' U2 R U2 L R' D' L2 B R (21f) 
*5. *L2 U' B2 L2 D2 U R2 U' L2 B2 F L R' F U B R B' D' L2 D (21f) 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U' R D2 B U' F' L' (18f) 

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4 Relay*
*1. *R F U' B L' B2 L' U' R F2 U' B D B R' U L F2 D R2 U' R' F L2 B
*1. *U F2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 B L2 R' B R2 F R2 U F R (20f) 
*1. *Rw' R D2 B2 Fw F2 L R Fw' R' U2 F L Rw' R2 B' F' L Rw' Fw2 Rw' Fw Uw' R B' Uw L Rw' Uw Fw' D2 Uw L' R2 B2 F D F' D' L

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *L' U2 F2 D2 B D L' B' L2 U2 F2 U' R2 B' U' B U2 F' L2 D' F2 L U2 L2 D2
*1. *L2 U B2 D' L2 U2 F2 U B2 L2 F2 D' L2 B' L F' L2 R B U L2 (21f) 
*1. *U' Fw R' Uw2 U' Fw' F L Rw2 U2 L' Rw2 R' D2 Uw U B' L' Rw2 R2 F2 L' Rw2 R B Fw2 F Rw2 B Fw' Rw' B Uw R' B2 U Fw L F' L
*1. *B' Rw' R2 B2 D2 Bw2 Rw' Fw' L2 Lw2 R2 D Dw' Uw U2 Rw2 Bw' Fw F D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 R2 Bw' Lw Rw R' Fw2 L B F' D' Dw' R2 Fw' U Lw' B' Bw2 Fw' F' R2 D' L2 U' Fw D2 Dw U Rw' Bw Fw D2 Uw U' Lw U' Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=5 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=5 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=3 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*Pyraminx*
*1. *l r' B' U' B U B U B L' B' U' B U' L' U' B' L B' R' L' R U' L' B 
*2. *l r' b B' L' R B' L' U' B R U' B' U L R B R B U B' L U' R L 
*3. *r' u' L B R B' L R' L' R B' U' B U' R' U' R L U L U L' B' L B 
*4. *u' B R' B L U R L' U R' B U R U' R' L B' U' B R L' B R' U B' 
*5. *l r b U' R L U L B' U' L B' R' B R' L R' B L' U' B' U' L' R U' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (-3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (-4,0) (0,2) (2,4) (0,2) (0,5) (6,4) (6,4) (0,2) 
*2. *(0,3) (3,3) (0,2) (1,1) (5,3) (-3,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,2) (3,0) (3,0) (3,2) (-5,4) (2,5) (-5,4) (0,2) (5,0)
*3. *(0,2) (0,-3) (0,4) (3,0) (0,3) (1,0) (-2,2) (0,3) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (6,4) (0,4) (0,2) (0,2) (-5,2)
*4. *(6,0) (0,-3) (-2,0) (-1,5) (6,1) (0,4) (0,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (5,0) (4,0) (4,2) (3,2) (0,5) (0,2) (-5,0) (-5,2) 
*5. *(-3,6) (0,6) (3,3) (6,0) (0,5) (6,2) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,4) (0,4) (-2,2) (-2,2) (4,0) (0,2) (-2,2) (2,4) (2,0)


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis


----------



## Henrik (May 21, 2008)

*4x4BLD:* (DNF), (DNF), 16:53.1
#1 I shot my last edge to the wrong slot so it resulted in 3 wrong edges. using r2. (18 min and some sec.)
#2 Yet again I shot to the wrong edge in the end its just my own fault I should know where my edges are, and 3 centers wrong. (17 min)
#3 Finaly and this was the fastest of the 3  but it had the slowest memo, round 10 min or even 10:30 min.

*2x2:* 5.17 4.46 (6.08) (4.12) 4.25 => *4.63* sec avg
Nice avg I feel I'm getting better at 2x2  DK single and average record.

*3x3:* 14.25 (14.17) 15.75 18.15 (19.35) => *16.05* sec avg
That was a bad ending, the 14.17 was a PLL skip. But still DK avg record

*4x4:* 1:26.69 1:27.69 (1:08.25) 1:16.80 (1:28.01) => *1:23.73* min avg.
Funny start only 1 sec apart. Good for not solving the 4x4 for a month now 

*5x5:* (2:14.91) 2:41.06 (2:44.51) 2:29.60 2:27,80 => *2:32.82* min avg
Okay I need some practice here. Nice start.

*3x3BLD:* (DNF), 2:30.14, (*2:24.23*)
#1 hmm not good #2 better. #3 best but not good enough.

*Pyraminx:* (11.11) 14.00 12.09 14.46 (22.35) => *13.52* sec avg.
what a bad ending

*Megaminx:* 2:17.55 2:28.11 (2:29.66) (2:16.15) 2:21.21 => *2:22.29* min avg
This is good for not practicing. And I keept all under 2:30 

*Clock:* (15.07) (21.27) 18.43 17.47 20.79 => *18.90* sec avg
I dont do clock much but I want to practice a bit more here.

*Magic:* (1.04) 1.07 (DNF) 1.07 1.06 => *1.07*sec avg
That was the best I could do. I need to practice more. But 2 DK records. 

*2345 Relay:* 4:50.37
Hehe I usually don't try this 

*MultiBLD:* 4/6 => 2 points
It took 42:30 min memo was 30 min so I'm well inside the time rule. I did a wrong edge on the first cube I forgot which was first and I guessed wrong. On the 2nd cube I think I jumped a corner so it resulted in 3 wrong.

*3x3OH:* 31.82 (31.50) 36.88 36.48 (39.15) => *35.06* sec avg.
Im not good at OLLs OH, so thats what went wrong on the last cube.


----------



## alexc (May 21, 2008)

*2x2bld:* 35.78 34.97 29.25 = 29.25
Wow, these were really nice scrambles. The 35 had a 6 s memoD), but terrible execution().

*3x3bld:* DNF DNF DNF = DNF
Grrr...I have no idea what I did wrong! None of them were even close! I blame the scrambles!  This will not happen at CC, no way.

*4x4bld:* DNF DNF 13:51.17 = 13:51.17
The 13:51 had 6:20 memo. Non lucky, I think there were 6 centers right, 0 edges, and 0 corners. Beat my old PB by almost 7 minutes.

*multibld:* 6/7 in 34:51 = 5 points
The third cube was off by two flipped edges.  This is my fourth 6/7 attempt.

*2-4relay:* DNF (18:17.48)
Memo was 10:45. There was a flipped dedge that I saw, but I forgot about it and didn't memo it at the end.  Oh well, at least I know I can do it.


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 21, 2008)

2x2x2: 6.95 7.56 7.25 4.27 6.09 = 6.76
3x3x3: 18.92 18.09 18.17 20.34 15.14 = 18.39
4x4x4: 1:15.86 1:14.05 1:13.31 1:17.70 1:27.22 = 1:15.87
5x5x5: 1:54.28 1:58.53 1:53.75 1:56.80 2:01.84 = 1:56.53
3x3x3_OH: 46.75 47.17 42.50 45.94 57.11 = 46.62
Pyraminx: 16.55 10.30 11.61 6.94 15.89 = 12.60

Not bad for practicing 3x3 exclusively for the past week or so.


----------



## Erik (May 21, 2008)

Erik
2: (6.44), 3.92, 4.47, 4.72, (3.91) => 4.37 wow with one layer+CLL
3: (10.61), 12.34, 12.50, (16.11), 14.94 => 13.26 WTF?
OH:
BLD: DNF, DNF, 2:05.13 => 2:05.13
Pyra: 8.50, (12.17), 7.52, (6.55), 9.53 => 8.52


----------



## Jacco (May 21, 2008)

*Master Magic*: 5.09, (4.16), 4.71, 5.56, (7.36) = *5.12*
It arrived today, so I'll probably get faster soon.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (May 22, 2008)

*3x3x3* 35.20, (29.71), 30.46, 39.02, (1:01.44) = 34.89

*3x3x3 oh* (1:08.62), (54.83), 1:02.21, 1:01.87, 1:03.35 = 1:02.18


----------



## tsaoenator (May 22, 2008)

Andy Tsao
4x4x4: 1:02.22, (52.26), 1:01.41, (1:09.95), 55.53 = 59.72


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 22, 2008)

alexc said:


> *4x4bld:* DNF DNF 13:51.17 = 13:51.17
> The 13:51 had 6:20 memo. Non lucky, I think there were 6 centers right, 0 edges, and 0 corners. Beat my old PB by almost 7 minutes.


Wow, another fast new 4x4x4 BLD cuber. It won't be long before I'm back at the bottom of the pack, I can tell. Oh well, it was fun being considered kind of fast at 4x4x4 BLD for a little while, anyway.



alexc said:


> *multibld:* 6/7 in 34:51 = 5 points
> The third cube was off by two flipped edges.  This is my fourth 6/7 attempt.


You're entirely too fast at multi.



alexc said:


> *2-4relay:* DNF (18:17.48)
> Memo was 10:45. There was a flipped dedge that I saw, but I forgot about it and didn't memo it at the end.  Oh well, at least I know I can do it.


Hey, cool - now I got you to try it! You're very fast at this too. Faster than me, and you just learned 4x4x4 BLD. You're quite amazing.


----------



## fanwuq (May 22, 2008)

3x3 speed:
5:	00:23.34	x
4:	00:23.89	x
3:	00:28.59	x
2:	00:25.04	x
1:	00:22.81	x
Avg. 5: 00:24.73 3 of 5: 00:24.09
Sub-25! I don't suck any more! Sub-20, here I come!

3x3 OH:
5:	00:41.86	x
4:	00:57.92	x
3:	00:47.95	x
2:	00:55.34	x
1:	00:47.39	x
Avg. 5: 00:50.09 3 of 5: 00:50.22
Pretty good, except the 2 over-50 solves. still all better than stupid results at DC.


----------



## MistArts (May 22, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 12.20, 12.23, (13.57), 11.75, (9.21) = 12.06
Lock-ups

*3x3x3:* 28.13, 26.05, (28.33), 26.96, (20.70) = 27.05
Bad...No sub-27...But better than DC.

*4x4x4:* (2:21.52), (DNF), 2:22.97, 2:22.86, 2:22.74 = 2:22.85
I guess it's consistent?

*2x2x2 BLD:* 1:09.13, (DNF), (DNF) = 1:09.13
New PB

*3x3x3 BLD:*

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:08.90, (1:38.01), 1:01.65, (47.84), 1:11.45 = 1:07.34
Meh. New PB

*2-4 Relay:* 3:04.75 = 3:04.75
Not bad.

*FMC:* DNF (R2 B2 R2 B' L' F D L' D' L F2 L2 F L F' B' L B)
I thought too hard.


----------



## alexc (May 22, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4bld:* DNF DNF 13:51.17 = 13:51.17
> ...



Don't be so hard on yourself Mike on 4x4 bld, you're still way better than me. 

Thanks on the multi, but I thought my time was slow. I purposefully wanted to just go for accuracy instead of speed. (btw, my fastest attempt at 7 is 30:01, but that was only 4/7)

I'm surprised the 2-4 relay was that fast, I was just hoping for sub 25, but I got sub 20 too! After trying a two 4x4, two 3x3, and a 2x2 relay, I guess it seemed really easy.


----------



## NoahE (May 22, 2008)

*3x3*:
24.46, (27.08), 25.36, 23.46, (22.25)=24.42 

*3x3BLD*:
2:34.61, 2:39.91, 2:58.86=2:34.61
At least I didn't DNF..Still waiting to get sub 2

*2x2*:
10.65, 8.15, (14.09), (4.97), 11.97=10.25
I need to start practicing again


----------



## hait2 (May 23, 2008)

fmc:
i only had about 30min
here's my solution though (i think im getting better at fmc! my only attempts have been in these competitions though so it's likely to be just luck.. too small sample)

l2 F B' U' B' L2 F D B' (B' D F2 D' B D F2 D2) F' 11+8 2x2x3 +insertion

U' r' U2 r B' R B R' 8 cross+pair+keeping LL 1x2x2 block

B' U2 B U' L U L' U' 8 final edges

===
l2 F B' U' B' L2 F D B2 D F2 D' B D F2 D2 F' U' r' U2 r B' R B R' B' U2 B U' L U L' U' 

33!

btw so far i've been using 2x2x3 into cross + 3pairs, then solve all edges, and insert the other corners during the solve (sort of petrus+heise)
its working ok so far (cant wait til a sub30 solve!), but anyone want to suggest something else? i want to try other ways too

p.s. i have no idea why i suddenly started to FMC.. i haven't even speedcubed in a long long time.


----------



## AvGalen (May 23, 2008)

hait2 said:


> 33!
> 
> btw so far i've been using 2x2x3 into cross + 3pairs, then solve all edges, and insert the other corners during the solve (sort of petrus+heise)
> its working ok so far (cant wait til a sub30 solve!), but anyone want to suggest something else? i want to try other ways too


33 is top 10 of the world already!

2x2x3, F2L-1 pair, final edges, insert corners is a nice way to get short solutions. Personally I have found that there is no "best way" for FMC. I have found my best solution with a completely freestyle F2L and have also found solutions where I just solve edges first, corners first, U-D-layers first or F2L-minus-1-piece first. Just analyze the scramble (and the inverse scramble) and choose your strategy according to the scramble. Just solving pieces that are almost solved while lining up the next pieces might already give you sub-40 solutions. I have even proved at the Denmark Open that doing an 8 move cross, regular F2L, OLL and PLL can get you a sub-40 solve.



MistArts said:


> *4x4x4:* (2:21.52), (DNF), 2:22.97, 2:22.86, 2:22.74 = 2:22.85
> I guess it's consistent?


It's either extremely consistent, a timer malfunction, or you DNF'ed the seconds solve to make it this consistent


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 23, 2008)

2x2: 14.68, 15.05, 16.40, 12.06, 15.75 = *14.79*
Comments: First one was OLL skip but it was +2.  Fourth one was PLL skip, and 5th one I went color neutral because yellow was already a good first layer.
3x3: 37.38, 38.97, 39.58, 43.13, 48.94 = *41.60*
Comments: OMG I almost got a sub-40 average but the last one had this HORRIBLE N-perm that I just learned the day before. -.-


----------



## MistArts (May 23, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > *4x4x4:* (2:21.52), (DNF), 2:22.97, 2:22.86, 2:22.74 = 2:22.85
> ...




The second solve was a center cap pop and then the inner caps fell too.


----------



## Jai (May 23, 2008)

Didn't do OH again, my hand was killing after 1 solve. 

*2x2:* 05.92, 02.87, (02.36), (07.46), 06.63 = *05.14*
*3x3:* 13.58, 14.58, (15.36), 13.14, (11.88) = *13.76*
*Pyraminx:* (13.44), 09.33, 10.85, (08.92), 09.72 = *9.96*

Average times, nothing special.


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 23, 2008)

My second competition and this is my best 3x3x3 avg now and i am improving 

3x3x3

1: 00:52.43 
2: 00:49.64 
3: 00:49.92 
4: 00:58.62 
5: 00:49.31 

Average: 00:51.98 
Best : 00:49.31 
3 of 5 : 00:50.66 


Using F2l and the rest is the dan browns method


----------



## LaffyTaffyKidd (May 24, 2008)

3x3x3
1. 25.32
2. 31.81
3. 30.00
4. 35.13
5. 24.76
Average: 29.40


----------



## Zigosity (May 24, 2008)

3x3:

37.87, 40.20, (40.48), (37.85), 39.47 = 39.18

That was a crappy average, but my first comp. : P. I usually avg about a 34.xx, but I haven't cubed much for the past week due to finals. I didn't know it would affect my times that much, jees. Ouch.


----------



## hait2 (May 24, 2008)

great to see more people competing in these! they're loads of fun

thanks for the advice AvG, but usually I don't have time to analyze reverse scrambles. I would've had time today because I found the short 2x2x3 quite quickly. I'm familiar with the concept, although I haven't tried it. Isn't it basically just 're-rolling the dice' and hoping you get a better scramble?

are there any other fmc techniques I should be aware of? aside from blocks, insertions, and reverse scrambles, I really don't know what else exists (I'm reading up on scramble premoves now, so chalk that up to the list as well )


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 24, 2008)

haven't practised much lately so not much improvement.
3x3x3:
29.04 
31.82 
30.71 
29.64 
20.45 
avg of 5=28.33
3 of 5= 29.80
atleast I got sub 30 

2x2x2 bld (using 2 layers of a 4x4x4 lol 2x2x2's coming in the mail in like 3 days.)

23.03
44.96
30.96
avg. 32.98
lol around 15-20 sec memo. pretty good since I taught myself last night


----------



## PCwizCube (May 24, 2008)

*Rubik's Cube Fan*
*3x3:* 34.45, 36.77, 34.07, 24.92, 27.52 = 32.01
Comment: VERY bad average - didn't warm up, and the 4th solve was a PLL skip


----------



## philkt731 (May 25, 2008)

2: 3.33 4.16 4.30 2.96 5.27 = 3.93 great

3: 13.94 17.75 13.00 17.15 12.08 = 14.70 weird avg

4: 1:01.36 P 1:08.83 O 53.43 1:07.90 O 1:16.52 O = 1:06.36 nice, 53 was pll skip

5: 1:50.31 2:31.13 2:14.40 2:14.19 2:14.97 = 2:14.52 another weird avg

2BLD: 21.18 28.59 26.09= 21.18 

3BLD:

3OH: 25.65 31.63 30.75 33.28 30.69 = 31.02 good

3Match:

FMC:

234Relay: 1:32.19 not good
2: 0:04
3: 0:14
4: 1:14 OP

2345Relay: 3:32.28 awesome
2: 0:03
5: 2:15
4: 0:57
3: 0:17


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 2x2x2 bld (using 2 layers of a 4x4x4 lol 2x2x2's coming in the mail in like 3 days.)
> 
> 23.03
> 44.96
> ...



You don't calculate averages for BLD - you take the best time, so your time would be 23.03. You just taught yourself the night before and you're getting times like this? What's your method? Are you doing speed BLD?? I'm astonished. Derrick will be completely jealous.


----------



## AvGalen (May 25, 2008)

What a nice way to wake-up: 22 for FMC! I might never beat this again because this solve only really had 1 weak spot (the 4th pair) and even that didn't take many moves if you consider how it affected the last layer 

If you ever want to learn how/why you should do premoves and insertions, just analyze this scramble and my solution:
Scramble: D F2 D L2 D L2 B2 U2 F' R2 F U' R D2 B U' F' L'
(Do premove B to see what is going on. If you don't do the premove you still have a 2x2x3 block after 4 moves, only the colors are wrong. That's why you do the premove)
2x2x3 (4): R2 B' R2 B
Triple X-Cross (9): F2 D' L2 D F
F2L + Edges last layer (18): L2 D' . L D L2 F L F' L'
Undo premove (19) B
Insert corner 3-cycle at the . cancelling 5 moves: (U') (L D L') (U) (L D' L'). I added the () so you can clearly see the commutator in there P Q P' Q'
Total solution: R2 B' R2 B F2 D' L2 D F L2 D' U' L D L' U L' F L F' L' B = 22

I have just analysed this solve with cube explorer (4.30)
The original "WCA"-scramble had 18 moves and couldn't be optimised any further, so 18 optimal.
After the first 4 moves (2x2x3) I needed 18 more while optimal was 17
After the first 9 moves (triple x-cross), the last 13 were optimal (I expected as much because of the 5 cancelling moves with the insertion)
I decided to backtrack and the last 17 moves turned out to be optimal!
That means my first 5 moves only made the optimal solution 1 move shorter and my final 17 moves couldn't be shortened 

For the inverse I also found a sub-30 solution
Inverse scramble: L F U B' D2 R' U F' R2 F U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D' 
Do premove D to see what is happening (It transforms a double opposite X-Cross without a good continuation into a double adjacent X-Cross with a good continuation)
Double X-Cross (8): F' B2 R . U R B R2 D' 
Triple X-Cross + build 4th pair (15): L B L B2 U B U'
4th pair + edges last layer (21): L' D' B D B' L
Undo premove (22): D
Insert corner 3-cyle at the . cancelling 1 move: (F' D2 F) (U2) (F' D2 F) (U2). I added the () so you can clearly see the commutator in there P Q P' Q'
Total inverse solution: F' B2 R F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F U' R B R2 D' L B L B2 U B U' L' D' B D B' L D = 29
Invert the inverse solution to solve the real scramble: D' L' B D' B' D L U B' U' B2 L' B' L' D R2 B' R' U F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F R' B2 F = 29


----------



## Raffael (May 25, 2008)

2x2x2: (28.45) , (13.25) , 24.11 , 13.48 , 20.19 *=19,26* 
3x3x3: (33.73) , 28.05 , 32.27 , 28.89 , (26.75) *=29.73*
4x4x4: (2:57.74) , 2:25.70 , (2:12.45) , 2:21.95 , 2:26.84 *=2:24.83*
5x5x5: (5:49.74) , 5:32.95 , 5:26.17 , (4:25.92) , 5:17.94 *=5:25.69*
2-3-4-Relay: 3:38.39 
(Wasted approx. 1 full Minute in search for a single cubie on the 4x4. It turned out to be in the exact spot where I would have put it )
Memo to myself: If you can't find the cubie, it is allready in place and right in front of your nose (where it has switched on the special stealth mode
2-3-4-5-Relay: 7:48.39


----------



## Karthik (May 25, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3: *19.60, 22.32, 19.66, 17.64, 16.68 = *18.97*
*5x5: *3:24.69, 3:28.66, 3:31.18, 3:21.09, 3:27.20 = *3:26.85*


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 25, 2008)

*LukeMayn* said:


> 2x2x2 bld (using 2 layers of a 4x4x4 lol 2x2x2's coming in the mail in like 3 days.)
> 
> 23.03
> 44.96
> ...



What method do you use?


----------



## ROOT (May 25, 2008)

*Megaminx*
1:47.89, (1:59.81), 1:52.94, (1:45.55) 1:54.48 => 1:51.77 average
new PB average!! I shouldve done this good at armonk but i was crap there


----------



## hawkmp4 (May 26, 2008)

3x3x3
(49.73) 45.55 44.45 (40.92) 46.03 = 45.34
New PB single and average, not bad!


----------



## Jason Baum (May 26, 2008)

Jason Baum

3x3x3: 11.84 11.53 12.38 (10.69) (12.40) = *11.92*
Meh... nothing great.
4x4x4: 1:02.66 (1:11.45) 59.31 1:01.67 (59.20) = *1:01.21*
I changed my approach to edge pairing and now my reduction time is way better. If only I could stop getting parities...
5x5x5: 2:37.97 (3:11.81) 2:39.92 (2:35.86) 2:39.78 = *2:39.22*
Pretty consistent. The second solve was full of fail.
3x3x3 OH: (24.94) 24.02 22.84 22.83 (21.00) = *23.23*
Got progressively better. I never practice this anymore.
3x3x3 BLD: DNF DNF 2:01.64 = *2:01.64*
I'm finally starting to get better at this.
Square-1: 33.39 (40.98) 37.62 35.69 (29.19) = *35.57*
Nice average, I'm starting to learn more algs. Why aren't there slashes in the notation anymore?


----------



## niKo (May 26, 2008)

*3x3x3* : 22.66, (27.75), 23.93, (21.69), 26.16 == *24.25*

Not horrible for me, but 21.69 was +2. : / 

-niKo


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 26, 2008)

linkmaster03 said:


> *LukeMayn* said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 bld (using 2 layers of a 4x4x4 lol 2x2x2's coming in the mail in like 3 days.)
> ...



its pretty basic, memo the moves for first layer, while also memoing the number, 1, 2, 3, 4 on the yellow side (normally LL)I memo the number onto the yellow side of that cubie and kepp track of it doing the solve. I use intuitive First layer, the a 3x3x3 alg to make the top yellow, then permute, I figured out quite a lot of trick though to help this. I also might switch to CLL for 2x2x2. also it was a bit of a fluke considering I avg. over 1 min


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2008)

These are all done with no warm ups:

*3x3x3:* 19.68 19.38 18.21 21.05 20.44 => 19.83
Wow

*3x3x3_OH:* 36.30 35.40 34.08 32.91 38.78 => 35.26
Wow! Where did this come from??

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:02.33 1:40.47 1:55.50 2:03.78 2:07.93 => 2:00.54
The last two were really bad F2L's. The second one was a U-perm at sub70 >.<

*4x4x4:* 2:32.28 2:23.59 1:55.66 1:57.80 2:14.94 => 2:12.11
At least two sub2's...

*5x5x5:* 3:23.75 3:37.80 3:15.21 3:14.78 3:09.44 => 3:17.91
Uh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 10.36, 10.00, 10.72, 7.68, 10.25 = *10.20*
Comment: Nice scrambles.
*3x3x3:* 24.81, 27.94, 32.08, 33.75, 24.67 = *28.28*
Comment: Nice - I hope I can do this well in Cincinnati!
*4x4x4:* 2:01.89 (P), 1:58.83, 1:49.64 (P), 2:05.94 (O), 1:53.39 = *1:58.04*
*5x5x5:* 4:25.88, 3:14.23, 3:08.06, 3:10.59, 3:38.39 = *3:21.07*
Comment: Horrible! All 5 solves felt unlucky for me. On the first one I messed up the centers by messing up the last edge-match algorithm. 
*2x2x2 BLD:* 56.11, 51.78, DNF (1:26.32) = *51.78*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF (3:04.29), DNF (4:04.18), 2:14.19 = *2:14.19*
Comment: This is called living dangerously. It’s funny that I did this badly, but wound up with my best result ever in these competitions. I’m still way to inconsistent with M2 – too easy for me to miss all 3 in a competition.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:27.69 (6:35), DNF (10:42.88, 5:23), 11:26.04 (5:36) = *11:26.04*
Comment: Average.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 26:20.12 (11:10), 21:26.13 (11:19), 20:38.38 (10:56) = *20:38.38*
Comment: Okay, so this was really wonderful! The first one I had a bad memory problem where I probably paused for 5 minutes, so other than that, all 3 were really fast, and I got them all right! The second one was the *luckiest 5x5x5 BLD scramble ever* – if you haven’t tried it, you should; you’ll never get a luckier scramble. 18 centers solved to begin with. I wonder what the odds of that are? I can’t believe I got my best time on a normal scramble instead, though.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *8/10 = 6 points, 1:17:49.78* (49:45 mem)
Comment: On the 4th cube I messed up 3 edges by treating my letter pair "LH " (left hand) as "OH" (one-handed). Obviously I need to fix one of those letter pairs. On the 7th cube there were 3 edges flipped in place, but I only saw 2, so I had 2 edges flipped wrong at the end. What makes me really happy about this was my time, though – I’m finally under 8 minutes per cube! The thing that did it was Alex and masterofthebass giving me their secrets for doing parity – it’s so much easier when you don’t have to struggle with parity.
*3x3x3 OH:* 1:04.77, 56.05, 1:14.23, 54.00, 41.28 = *58.27*
Comment: The 41.28 was apparently my non-lucky PB.
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:43.13, 4:51.05 (+2), 2:36.96, 3:04.83, 3:40.18 = *3:09.38*
Comment: The second one would have been my fastest ever, but I messed up a T perm (of all things!) and essentially had to solve it twice.  The fifth one I had “feet amnesia” and forgot how to do a G perm. Sorry, Dene, I stunk this week - but you were really good - nice job!
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:21.09, 2:31.06, 3:08.23, 2:38.81, 2:35.97 = *2:35.28*
Comment: Nice and consistent, anyway.
*2-4 Relay:* 22:31.14 (12:37 mem)
Comment: I just can’t do this as fast as Alex can. This was pretty fast for me.
*2-5 Relay:* 6:03.75 (P)
Comment: I “cheated” this week – not enough time to do it BLD. I probably won’t have time next week either (due to Cincinnati Open).
*Magic:* 2.69, 2.94, 3.68, 2.90, 3.06 = *2.97*
*Master Magic:* 4.84, 4.91, 5.18, 4.61, 5.19 = *4.98*
Comment: I keep improving by bits on the Master Magic, but I just can’t seem to improve at all at Magic.
*Clock:* Still don’t have one. (Joey?)
*MegaMinx:* 3:13.69, 3:07.15, 3:35.75, 3:35.03, 3:32.68 = *3:27.13*
*Pyraminx:* 20.56, 28.68, 15.36, 23.59, 19.88 = *21.34*
*Square-1:* 2:05.78 (P), 1:29.69, 1:42.71, 1:13.16, 51.16 = *1:28.52*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *33 moves*
L B D L2 F’ R2 F L2 F’ R2 B D’ F’ U2 F U R’ F’ R2 F2 R D’ F L D F D’ F’ L’ F D F2 U
Premove U to see what’s going on.
2x2x2: L B D F’ . B D’
2x2x3: F’ U2 F U
F2L: R’ F’ R2 F2 R D’ F D
OLL: D’ L D F D’ F’ L’ F D
PLL: F2
undo premove: U
at . insert: F L2 F’ R2 F L2 F’ R2
F’ F cancel at ., D D’ cancel before OLL.
I was very proud of this until Arnaud posted his 22 move solution. It seems like Arnaud almost always beats me by about 10 moves. Arnaud, you’re amazing.


----------



## AvGalen (May 26, 2008)

Don't feel less proud of your solution just because of my ridiculous 22 Mike. I really consider that a lucky solve because of the start and the perfect cancellations. 

Your blindfolded results seem at least as amazing to me. I hope you can come to the US Open and do that experiment with me. (I will bring an extra clock with me )

For your FMC solution I found a small change at the end where you could have saved 4 moves. I really think that you would have found that solution if you hadn't known the OLL. (I guess my lack of algs can be an advantage sometimes)

Keep this part:
Premove U to see what’s going on.
2x2x2: L B D F’ . B D’
2x2x3: F’ U2 F U
F2L: R’ F’ R2 F2 R 

Change this part:
D’ F D
OLL: D’ L D F D’ F’ L’ F D

To this:
R F R' (orient edges)
F' D' F2 D (finish F2L + edges last layer)

I was only trying to do the edges of the last layer, but got full OLL. Orienting the corners really isn't important though, you only need 1 correctly oriented and permuted corner to finish with a corner 3-cycle insertion.
What I did find amazing was that after this, the last layer was exactly the same, so your finish and insertion still works 

PLL: F2
undo premove: U
at . insert: F L2 F’ R2 F L2 F’ R2
F’ F cancel at ., D D’ cancel before OLL.

Good luck getting sub 30 next time, but don't feel bad if you don't. Getting sub-40 is "easy", sub-35 is already hard work, sub-32 is world-class and anything below 30 requires luck and/or the skill-level of people like Mirek/Per/Guus.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I hope you can come to the US Open and do that experiment with me. (I will bring an extra clock with me )


I hope so too.



AvGalen said:


> For your FMC solution I found a small change at the end where you could have saved 4 moves. I really think that you would have found that solution if you hadn't known the OLL. (I guess my lack of algs can be an advantage sometimes)



Thank you for that - what a very nice improvement. One of my problems is running out of time, though - I was pretty pressed for time finding the insertion I found - I found the insertion around 56 minutes. (Without it it was something like 35 moves - I had that written down just in case.) If I had had more time, I might have looked for something like that (although I'm still not sure I would have found it.




AvGalen said:


> Good luck getting sub 30 next time, but don't feel bad if you don't. Getting sub-40 is "easy", sub-35 is already hard work, sub-32 is world-class and anything below 30 requires luck and/or the skill-level of people like Mirek/Per/Guus.


I think you forgot Arnaud in that list.  You have gotten quite a few sub-30 solves, you know. You really do belong in that list!


----------



## alexc (May 26, 2008)

@Mike

Change LH to lighthouse and keep OH as one handed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2008)

alexc said:


> @Mike
> 
> Change LH to lighthouse and keep OH as one handed.



Wow - thanks - lighthouse is perfect! I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

Nice times Mike, can't wait for Cincinnati Open.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 26, 2008)

Rebecca Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 45.33, 35.84, 33.65, 20.77, 24.68 = *31.39*
*3x3x3:* 1:04.93, 1:10.84, 1:53.69 (+2), 1:21.28, 1:07.71 = *1:13.28*
Comment: Rebecca is out of practice on 3x3x3 because she's been working so hard on 4x4x4. Hopefully she can get in better shape by Cincinnati.
*4x4x4:* 7:03.71 (O), 5:26.65, DNF (O), 5:27.96 (O), 6:01.25 = *6:10.97*
Comment: She's really getting it! On the third solve, she messed up the OLL parity algorithm and also struggled with the centers both at the beginning and after messing up, so she went over 10 minutes and didn't want me to continue with a stopwatch. She didn't have any PLL parities for these, but she's good at it when she gets it. She usually finishes the centers in under a minute. I think she's going to be ready for Cincinnati.
*Magic:* 2.97, 4.69, 3.09, 2.78, 7.18 = *3.58*
*Master Magic:* 4.93, 7.13, 5.05, 8.00, 7.75 = *6.64*
Comment: She's out of practice on these too.

Marie Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 27.41, 10.69, 18.59, 15.59, 13.56 = *15.91*
Comment: Marie's best average ever on 2x2x2. She's getting faster!


----------



## linkmaster03 (May 26, 2008)

Very impressive 4x4 times, make sure Rebecca does 4x4 at Cincy!


----------



## dbeyer (May 27, 2008)

5x5 BLD:
S1. DNF
S2. 18:31.31


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> 5x5 BLD:
> S1. DNF
> S2. 18:31.31



Wow, very nice, Daniel! Told ya it was an easy scramble!


----------



## cmhardw (May 27, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 21.81 13.74 (25.68) 17.05 (13.37) = 17.53
comment: 1st solve was a pop, 3rd solve was WTF
2x2x2_bld: DNF 27.90 30.48
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:43.01 1:50.92
4x4x4_bld: DNF 6:59.46 7:53.53
5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:50.62 19:17.13
comment: Ok 2nd solve was "holy crap!" and the 3rd solve I tried to really push myself to go fast, and this led to some mistakes. I had some recall delays, as well as 2 instances where turning too quickly led to me pulling adjacent layers to the ones I meant to pull. I had to spend some seconds each time to use my muscle memory to figure out what I had to do to undo the mistaken turns. I can't believe I got that solve successfully to be honest, I was certain it would be a DNF. The second solve was 7:30ish memo and 5:20ish solving. The more BH algs I learn, the harder it is to convince myself to give r2 a try, even if only for one week. Sorry Mike :-( I promise I will try it one day, but probably not before Nationals. I am on a mad dash to learn all of the BH method, and as much as I can before US Nationals.

Chris


----------



## mrCage (May 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Chris Hardwick
> --------------
> 3x3x3: 21.81 13.74 (25.68) 17.05 (13.37) = 17.53
> comment: 1st solve was a pop, 3rd solve was WTF
> ...



Hmm, every first bld attempt was a DNF. Hope you can break this pattern in the near future 

Regards,

Per


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5_bld: DNF 12:50.62 19:17.13
> comment: Ok 2nd solve was "holy crap!"


Wasn't that scramble fun? 



cmhardw said:


> The more BH algs I learn, the harder it is to convince myself to give r2 a try, even if only for one week. Sorry Mike :-( I promise I will try it one day, but probably not before Nationals. I am on a mad dash to learn all of the BH method, and as much as I can before US Nationals.


That's okay, Chris - I understand. Obviously with these times you're doing something right.

It's sad but amazing that I can get a 20:38 5x5x5 BLD solve and come in third place (or maybe even worse, if others join in the fun) this week.  (Go Daniel and Chris!) It's sad that I really didn't do that well on the second scramble - it was so easy I really should have broken 20 minutes with it!


----------



## rafal (May 27, 2008)

*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF = DNF

My lack of successful solves is a little frustrating. Second scramble was easy indeed, but I couldn’t focus. And I see you guys all got nice times on it. 

I tried something without 5x5:

*Relay 2-4 BLD:* 8:37.16 (3:40 memo)

My first try at this and a good time, I think.


----------



## alexc (May 27, 2008)

rafal said:


> *Relay 2-4 BLD:* 8:37.16



o_0 post too short


----------



## cmhardw (May 27, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's sad but amazing that I can get a 20:38 5x5x5 BLD solve and come in third place (or maybe even worse, if others join in the fun) this week.  (Go Daniel and Chris!) It's sad that I really didn't do that well on the second scramble - it was so easy I really should have broken 20 minutes with it!



Mike, I think you're being entirely too hard on yourself. Look at how recently you just learned a fixed image list. Also, to be fair, Daniel and I have both been solving big cubes blind a good bit longer than you have, and I think experience counts for a lot in these events.

Don't be so hard on yourself, you're consistently in the low 20's now for 5x5BLD, and you're about to be breaking 20 regularly! That's awesome!



rafal said:


> *Relay 2-4 BLD:* 8:37.16 (3:40 memo)
> 
> My first try at this and a good time, I think.



Rafal, your relay times are absolutely incredible. I agree with Mike, I think your achievement with these is entirely too difficult to come close to, even with other puzzles ;-) Your times are simply too fast!

Chris


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself...


Thanks, Chris. I was mainly thinking that second scramble was an easy chance to go under 20 minutes, but I was inexplicably slow on it. I really should have gone under 20 on it - I had it in me. But hopefully this is better - this way my first sub-20 might be a non-lucky scramble. (Clearly that second scramble was officially lucky!)



cmhardw said:


> rafal said:
> 
> 
> > *Relay 2-4 BLD:* 8:37.16 (3:40 memo)
> ...


Wow, Rafal - this is probably even more amazing than your 2-5 BLD times! Have you tried multiBLD at all since the world championships? It seems like you take no hit whatsoever when adding extra cubes, so I'd think you could be amazing with large multiBLDs. It seems like you should be even faster than Tim, who's currently the fastest in the world at it.


----------



## rafal (May 27, 2008)

cmhardw said:


> Rafal, your relay times are absolutely incredible. I agree with Mike, I think your achievement with these is entirely too difficult to come close to, even with other puzzles ;-) Your times are simply too fast!



Thanks Chris, it’s nice to hear this from you! But you should try that 4x4 scramble from relay – it wasn’t too hard. And I think I concentrate more when I solve relay than when I solve one cube. But this will change - next time I will treat single solves just like I treat relays.



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, Rafal - this is probably even more amazing than your 2-5 BLD times! Have you tried multiBLD at all since the world championships? It seems like you take no hit whatsoever when adding extra cubes, so I'd think you could be amazing with large multiBLDs. It seems like you should be even faster than Tim, who's currently the fastest in the world at it.



Thanks Mike! Memorization on this one was really smooth. I have tried multibld since worlds, but only up to 5 cubes. That’s because I don’t have more at home. I didn’t need them, because I was never attracted by multibld. Now I think I will buy some cubes and try to solve more than 10, just to see how it goes. But I don’t expect to be faster than Tim, not with my memorization method.


----------



## guusrs (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations Arnaud with your crazy 22 move solve.

I'm lucky this was not a competition.
I found a 29 moves solution, almost linear solve, in about 10 minutes.
I searched too many branches to get it down and after an hour I only got it down to 28.
I'll post my solution later

Greetz

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (May 27, 2008)

*2x2x2*: = 8.86 8.96 9.93 9.84 7.21 = *9.22*
*3x3x3*: = 23.36 26.27 29.15 21.97 27.15 = *25.59*
*4x4x4*: = 1:36.40 1:21.18 1:21.38 (P) 1:45.96 (OP) 1:41.77 (O) = *1:33.18*
*5x5x5*: = 2:29.43 2:36.41 2:20.03 2:27.84 2:09.08 = *2:25.77*
*2x2x2_bf*: = 1:09.78 2:24.25 DNF = *1:09.78*
*3x3x3_bf*: = DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3_oh*: = 35.55 46.68 34.88 45.80 33.69 = *38.74*
*3x3x3_match*: = 1:51.22 2:19.72 DNF 1:53.93 1:23.33 = *2:01.62*
*3x3x3_fmc*: = *22* moves, see http://speedsolving.com/showpost.php?p=54314&postcount=28
*234-Relay*: *2:03.28* (O)
*2345-Relay*: *4:29.58* (P)
*Magic*: = DNF 2.28 2.81 2.90 2.16 = *2.66*
Comment: I have to go really slow, otherwise it breaks
*Master Magic*: = 5.91 5.88 6.11 6.27 4.90 = *5.97*
*Clock*: = 20.65 23.86 20.83 19.80 22.06 = *21.18*
*MegaMinx*: = 3:32.41 3:51.77 3:52.71 3:48.63 3:43.38 = *3:47.93*
*PyraMinx*: = 18.22 24.81 13.83 20.72 29.84 = *21.25*
Comment: I own almost 10 pyraminxes, but only one doesn't fall apart (it hardly turns at all)
*Square-1*: = 1:09.16 1:16.78 (P) 1:25.08 1:05.06 1:24.93 (P) = *1:16.96*


----------



## dbeyer (May 28, 2008)

Mike: I'm quite happy about that 5x5 bld time.
I became inspired to do big cubes blind back in October of 2006. It took a lot of hard work between then and February 4th, 2007 to get my first 4x4x4 blindfolded. After that man, it just seems like my successful 5x5 solves are very uncommon, rare even. Even though I know exactly what I'm doing, I forget something or something just goes wrong. You are really getting consistently faster and more accurate than I am.

Chris and I do almost the exact same thing for a given solve, but just has a year's worth of experience under his belt that I can never get back, especially with my training being so sporatic.

Later,
DB


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2008)

dbeyer said:


> Mike: I'm quite happy about that 5x5 bld time.
> I became inspired to do big cubes blind back in October of 2006. It took a lot of hard work between then and February 4th, 2007 to get my first 4x4x4 blindfolded. After that man, it just seems like my successful 5x5 solves are very uncommon, rare even. Even though I know exactly what I'm doing, I forget something or something just goes wrong. You are really getting consistently faster and more accurate than I am.
> 
> Chris and I do almost the exact same thing for a given solve, but just has a year's worth of experience under his belt that I can never get back, especially with my training being so sporatic.
> ...



I'm sure the reason I'm catching up to you is just that I am consistently training, and your training is sporadic. I try to never let a day go by without at least one big cube BLD attempt, and I've been doing that with almost no breaks for more than 6 months now. But it looks like you got this week's first 5x5x5 solve as well, and you beat me on that one too! (Again I was close - you got 21:15 and I got 22:53.) I think you're slightly faster than me still, but I might be getting ahead of you on accuracy. (Although your accuracy was pretty good at Cornell!)

And keep in mind that it is much easier for us now than it was when you started, with all the information that's now out there (thanks to you pioneers) to help learning. Have you seen how fast these new people are picking it up? Derrick and Shelley were under 14 minutes in their first couple of weeks on 4x4x4! And Alex Cook is getting sub-12 very close DNFs, again in just a few weeks!


----------



## Mohammad96 (May 28, 2008)

3rd Competition and i am improving a lot!

*3x3x3*

1: 00:39.61 
2: 00:48.50 
3: 00:47.22 
4: 00:49.83 
5: 00:38.73 

Average: *00:44.78*

My best average yay!
and the last solve was a pll skip


----------

